# Denton and Squatch Podcast #2



## Sasquatch

Well we made another one for your listening pleasure. This time we kept it to 30 mins. because we know how busy you all are. This week we tried to cover some basic prepping needs with a little humor and at the end Denton gets to play a game called "Hilary or a Sasquatch".

Hope you enjoy!


__
https://soundcloud.com/sasquatch-sounds%2Fpf-show-2


----------



## Denton

Yeah; a little game. Sas didn't give me a heads up on the game. I don't do well, flatfooted.


----------



## Auntie

You guys brought up some great points. When talking about water you didn't mention extra water for your animals and plants. Just a tidbit from Farmer Auntie :vs_lol: I picked that smile because I was inspired by Sasquatch and his southern accent. The thought of a deep fried stick of butter makes me queasy.

I am looking forward to #3.


----------



## SDF880

No better way to enjoy my morning coffee! : )


----------



## Denton

Just finished my first cup of yerba mate tea made with water from my ProPur water filter. Now, eyeballing the dumbbells and the exercise mat. It's time to stop being a sorry, lazy holder-down of the Lazyboy!


----------



## sideKahr

Great new intro! I listened to it twice, very professionally done.

My favorite parts were the water discussion, and the game show. Keep editing the hell out of it, guys. Thanks!


----------



## Denton

sideKahr said:


> Great new intro! I listened to it twice, very professionally done.
> 
> My favorite parts were the water discussion, and the game show. Keep editing the hell out of it, guys. Thanks!


Yup! Sas has me thinking I need to go and take a walk in the woods near my house to make sure the streams are still flowing. Just because they were there five years ago doesn't mean they are still flowing, today.

I can't imagine what it would be like in large population centers like the Los Angeles area once the power goes out and the water and sewage pumps stop working. There'll be a whole lot of people competing for a limited supply of resources.


----------



## dmet

Thanks guys! This was exactly what I needed to cheer me up on a craptastic morning! Denton, Sasquatch does sound good, but so do you! Keep up the good work guys! Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Sasquatch

Any suggestions on topics or something you'd like to hear let us know.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Auntie

I would like more information on storage. Sasquatch you alluded to the fact that you have learned some new techniques about storage but didn't go into any detail. Even though I have a house and not an apartment I still like to maximize my storage. I feel everyone would be interested in that.

Maybe you could have a guest speaker and talk about solar power, or an EMP threat? The recent deaths with the heat dome also got me wondering how will people in the south stay cool during the summers, how do you guys plan to stay cool if there is no a/c?


----------



## Slippy

Some suggestions;

Bashing muslimes libtards and illegals always makes me smile. :vs_smirk:

Inventory Rotation is also a good topic. Food is obviously one item that must be rotated to ensure the best results but many things go bad or get damaged over time. Batteries, Fuel, candles etc also need rotated. Same with heads on Pikes! :vs_wave:

Ammo does not necessarily need rotated but writing the date on your ammo boxes seems to me to be a good idea. Guns don't need rotating, but it's a good practice to regularly schedule some cleaning and maintenance...same as you would a car or tractor.

Just a few idears.


----------



## Auntie

Slippy maybe you should be a guest speaker? You could talk about all sorts of stuff. What is the correct procedure when you are putting a head on a pike?


----------



## Slippy

Auntie said:


> Slippy maybe you should be a guest speaker? You could talk about all sorts of stuff. What is the correct procedure when you are putting a head on a pike?


First, have your smartest illegal aliens hold the Gen-U-Wine SlippyMade Pike at a 45 degree angle. Select a Freshly Severed Head from your inventory and place your hands on either side of the head near the ears.

Make sure the front of the head is facing AWAY from you and raise the head slightly above your head. With a firm downward motion, propel the head onto the Pike. Your illegals may get a small bit of blood or tissue on them so give them a napkin to wipe themselves clean.

Raise the Pike in the hole and secure it with dirt and rocks. Pull up a lawnchair with your favorite adult beverage and enjoy! :vs_peace:


----------



## Denton

Auntie said:


> I would like more information on storage. Sasquatch you alluded to the fact that you have learned some new techniques about storage but didn't go into any detail. Even though I have a house and not an apartment I still like to maximize my storage. I feel everyone would be interested in that.
> 
> Maybe you could have a guest speaker and talk about solar power, or an EMP threat? The recent deaths with the heat dome also got me wondering how will people in the south stay cool during the summers, how do you guys plan to stay cool if there is no a/c?


Hey! I want you to speak with us about vegetables! The symptoms of disease and bugs and what to do.


----------



## Auntie

I am by no means an expert.


----------



## Denton

Auntie said:


> I am by no means an expert.


You are light years ahead of many of us.


----------



## dmet

I agree with the topic of storage. I also have a house, but it's small. My idea of laundry baskets on a top shelf in the closet didn't work out so well (the space is good, laundry baskets weighted down above my head--not so much). Would love to hear information on gardening as well! I'm thinking seriously about trying container gardening next spring.


----------



## Denton

dmet said:


> I agree with the topic of storage. I also have a house, but it's small. My idea of laundry baskets on a top shelf in the closet didn't work out so well (the space is good, laundry baskets weighted down above my head--not so much). Would love to hear information on gardening as well! I'm thinking seriously about trying container gardening next spring.


Don't wait. Find what summer/fall veggies grow in your area and get cracking!


----------



## A Watchman

Auntie said:


> I would like more information on storage. Sasquatch you alluded to the fact that you have learned some new techniques about storage but didn't go into any detail. Even though I have a house and not an apartment I still like to maximize my storage. I feel everyone would be interested in that.
> 
> Maybe you could have a guest speaker and talk about solar power, or an EMP threat? The recent deaths with the heat dome also got me wondering how will people in the south stay cool during the summers, how do you guys plan to stay cool if there is no a/c?


Paul would be a great guest on EMP and HEMP awareness. This might intrigue him enough to surface since his last post on this topic a month or so back.


----------



## bigwheel

Could somebody give us the gist of it in a nutshell? We just need the facts Mame. Watching movies messes up my classic country music. Thanks.


----------



## Denton

bigwheel said:


> Could somebody give us the gist of it in a nutshell? We just need the facts Mame. Watching movies messes up my classic country music. Thanks.


Movies? What movies?
Are you drinking scotch with Gen. Patton, again?


----------



## Boss Dog

Y'all gonna make a sticky thread with links to the audio files before they grow too numerous and out of control? 
Good job by the way. :vs_clap:


----------



## A Watchman

Boss Dog said:


> Y'all gonna make a sticky thread with links to the audio files before they grow too numerous and out of control?
> Good job by the way. :vs_clap:


Squatch and Denton are way past out of control.


----------



## Prepared One

Finally had a chance to listen all the way through. Excellent guys. Hey, if your looking for a topic you can always do one on the many different things Slippy did to get banned. That should be 2 shows right there.


----------



## SecretPrepper

Another sometimes forgotten water storage trick. If you have an rv keep your freshwater tank full. I have an extra 60 gallons that is out of sight and not taking up any extra space.

I think a gardening show fallowed up by canning/preserveing would be great.


----------



## Kolacky

That was an interesting, informative and fun 30 minutes! Thanks for posting the pod-cast. I'm looking forward to the next.


----------



## Auntie

Boss Dog said:


> Y'all gonna make a sticky thread with links to the audio files before they grow too numerous and out of control?
> Good job by the way. :vs_clap:


 @Cricket - can we make a sticky for them?


----------



## Denton

Auntie said:


> @Cricket - can we make a sticky for them?


Heck, dear; you could do that.

I'd do it but I can't see straight, this morning. Worked over and was awakened early by the garbage truck.

They're going to hate me at work. My tongue gets sharp as a razor when I am sleep deprived.


----------



## SecretPrepper

I have been told to "eat a snickers and take a nap feather plucker, your in a &#@!$ mood". Such a loving bunch I work with.


----------



## Sasquatch

Denton said:


> Heck, dear; you could do that.
> 
> I'd do it but I can't see straight, this morning. Worked over and was awakened early by the garbage truck.
> 
> They're going to hate me at work. My tongue gets sharp as a razor when I am sleep deprived.


Note to self: Make sure Denton is sleep deprived for the next podcast.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Denton

Sasquatch said:


> Note to self: Make sure Denton is sleep deprived for the next podcast.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


Auntie would ban us so quickly our computers would catch fire.


----------



## Auntie

Send me a PM telling me how to do it please.


----------



## Auntie

Denton said:


> Auntie would ban us so quickly our computers would catch fire.


Yes I would if you broke the rules! As far as having a sharp tongue when sleep deprived, that is me. I only say ENOUGH when I am very tired, my patience is thin.


----------



## Sasquatch

First rule of Preppers Forum, you do NOT talk about Preppers Forum!.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Denton

Auntie said:


> Send me a PM telling me how to do it please.


I forgot how. I'd have to be at the computer. 
I'll figure it out when I get home. Not working over, tonight. It's best for everyone that I do not work over, tonight.


----------



## bigwheel

SecretPrepper said:


> I have been told to "eat a snickers and take a nap feather plucker, your in a &#@!$ mood". Such a loving bunch I work with.


Bad advice on that. Snickers give you choclate no sleepy call sorta like half a gallon free starbucks coffee. Dont axe me how I know this. Thanks.


----------



## Mish

When do i get to join in on a podcast?!!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

Mish said:


> When do i get to join in on a podcast?!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


As soon as possible!


----------



## Mish

Denton said:


> As soon as possible!


I have a whole list of things i want to talk about!! 

Lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch

Mish said:


> When do i get to join in on a podcast?!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Look who crawled out of her bottle...uh, I meant hole.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## A Watchman

Mish said:


> I have a whole list of things i want to talk about!!
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Noooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Mish

A Watchman said:


> Noooooooooooooooo!!


I have some very interesting stories to share about you!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor

Mish said:


> I have some very interesting stories to share about you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Okay, I'm scared :vs_shocked:


----------



## A Watchman

Mish said:


> I have some very interesting stories to share about you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


You know Mish, I am still pissed about that Arab bride you conned me into accepting. In light of current events, can you really blame me?


----------



## 8301

Denton,,, Do you have any HoHos or Ding Dongs in the pantry? 

Inquiring people want to know.

But you guy are right, I do need to get a dental checkup.


----------



## Denton

John Galt said:


> Denton,,, Do you have any HoHos or Ding Dongs in the pantry?
> 
> Inquiring people want to know.
> 
> But you guy are right, I do need to get a dental checkup.


None of those, sir.

Physical fitness is something you have to have, now. From your teeth to your feet.


----------



## 8301

Denton said:


> None of those, sir.
> 
> Physical fitness is something you have to have, now. From your teeth to your feet.


Agreed, but I am lazy and life is busy... But tonight I did buy some Tinactin for that pesky itch so I'm moving forward towards better health... slowly.


----------



## admin

I went back to listen to this one completely. 

One thing I hadn't thought about is having more than one way to treat water.


----------



## Sasquatch

Cricket said:


> I went back to listen to this one completely.
> 
> One thing I hadn't thought about is having more than one way to treat water.


That's why we are doing these podcast. We aren't experts of anything but we want to get people thinking.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Annie

Sasquatch said:


> Well we made another one for your listening pleasure. This time we kept it to 30 mins. because we know how busy you all are. This week we tried to cover some basic prepping needs with a little humor and at the end Denton gets to play a game called "Hilary or a Sasquatch".
> 
> Hope you enjoy!
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/sasquatch-sounds%2Fpf-show-2


Oh wow, you guys have been busy! Looks like I have loads of catching up to do; I've only listened to the first one. Great, I'm always looking for a good podcast since I'm either at the sewing machine or in the kitchen all the live long day.


----------

